# Bionic CM9 help, where is it?



## DonH (Oct 20, 2012)

So I can't find the actual CM9 build for the Bionic. Does anyone know where it is, also how I install it? Thanks!


----------



## thefuzz4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes go to this thread 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28127-obsidians-for-ics-leaks-rootromsfxzrsdthreadsguidessafestrapbootstrapall-download-links-in-op-updated-daily/

Follow the instructions on how to root.

Then d/l the vanilla CM9 ICS from Pooka, he has an updated build at the end of the forums that was built 10/22.


----------

